# Wildes Campen ???



## milkyway009 (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

kennt sich jemand mit den Gegebenheiten bei den Karpfenzelten bzw. Schirmzelten aus ?? Habe mal gehört das man wenn man etwas ohne Boden benutzt, als Witterungsschutz bezeichnet und sobald es einen Boden besitzt wird das dann als Zelt gewertet und dementsprechend ist das dann wildes Campen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*



milkyway009 schrieb:


> Habe mal gehört....


 


Richtig gehört #6


----------



## Domi-2 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*

Huhu

Also ich habe mal gehört das auch der Boden vom Zelt mit benutzt werden kann aber jedoch nicht mit dem Zelt fest verbunden sein darf.


----------



## Udo561 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*

Hi,
scroll hier mal etwas runter , da ist alles genau beschrieben.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/divers.htm


----------



## milkyway009 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*

Okay also wenn man einen Boden hätte den man wahlweise ansetzen und abnehmen kann ist das auch okay ?? Gut na dann Entscheide ich mich wohl doch eher für ein Vernünftiges Schrimzelt


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*



milkyway009 schrieb:


> Habe mal gehört das man wenn man etwas ohne Boden benutzt, als Witterungsschutz bezeichnet und sobald es einen Boden besitzt wird das dann als Zelt gewertet und dementsprechend ist das dann wildes Campen.


Grundsätzlich ist Wildes Campen in Deutschland nicht erlaubt. Völlig egal ob mit oder ohne Boden im Zelt.
Solche Regelungen wie oben sind Ausnahmen die durch Angelvereine bzw. Fischereirechtsinhaber gemacht werden. Diese Regelung ist ganz sicher nicht allgemeingültig in Deutschland anzuwenden.
Du wirst (weiterhin) in die Bestimmungen des jeweiligen Gewässers schauen müssen, was Du darfst und was nicht.


----------



## milkyway009 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*

Ah wunderbar, die Firma dankt #6


----------



## Koghaheiner (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> scroll hier mal etwas runter , da ist alles genau beschrieben.
> Gruß Udo
> http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/divers.htm



Die Frage ist ob das auch in Deutschland so gehandhabt wird, allerdings ist man so auf jeden Fall, auch in D, auf der sicheren Seite, dann kan die WaSchuPo dann nicht viel sagen.

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## CarpMetty (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*

Moin!
Und wie ist das, wenn man auf einen Privaten Grundstück Zeltet, und vom Besitzer die Erlaubnis dazu hat? Haben nämlich ein Platz an der Ems, wo wir die Erlaubnis haben. Da es aber die Schiffbare Ems ist, kommt des öfteren die Wasserschutz vorbei. Können die uns dann was?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Moin!
> Und wie ist das, wenn man auf einen Privaten Grundstück Zeltet, und vom Besitzer die Erlaubnis dazu hat? Haben nämlich ein Platz an der Ems, wo wir die Erlaubnis haben. Da es aber die Schiffbare Ems ist, kommt des öfteren die Wasserschutz vorbei. Können die uns dann was?


Nein, auf privatem Grund darfst Du soviele Zelte solange aufstellen wie Du willst.


----------



## ulf (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*

Hallo

Wildes Campen ist in D nicht grundsätzlich verboten. Wie die Angelei regelt das aber jedes Bundesland für sich. Auf Privatgrund (wenn kein Naturschutzgebiet) hat der Eigentümer / Pächter das Sagen, ob man das darf oder nicht. 
Mit oder ohne Zeltboden ist eine "Erfindung" der Fischereirechtsinhaber und steht so in keinem Gesetz, so viel ich weis.
Du wirst also nicht drum rum kommen, immer da nachzufragen, wo Du angeln willst, unter welchen Umständen da übernachtet werden darf.

Praktisch ist es, wenn man mit einem Wohnmobil direkt an die Angelstelle fahren darf. Hier ist eine Übernachtung zur "Wiederherstelllung der Fahrtüchtigkeit" auf öffentlichen Parkplätzen erlaubt .

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*

Hab da mal ein paar Info´s:

http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/FiZ_4-09_Seite%2022-23.pdf

 Der § 49 des Landschaftsgesetzes NRW / Abs 1
formuliert:

§ 49
Betretungsbefugnis

(1) In der freien Landschaft ist das Betreten der privaten Wege und Pfade, der Wirtschaftswege sowie der Feldraine, Böschungen, Öd- und Brachflächen und anderer landwirtschaftlich nicht genutzter Flächen zum Zwecke der
Erholung auf eigene Gefahr gestattet, soweit sich nicht aus den Bestimmungen dieses Abschnitts oder aus anderen Rechtsvorschriften Abweichungen ergeben.
Für das Betreten des Waldes gelten die Bestimmungen des Landesforstgesetzes.

Die Betretungsbefugnis bezieht sich hier ebenfalls auf den Erholungszweck und ist analog zu der Regelung im Wald auszulegen. Da für die rechtlichen Regelungen in der freien Landschaft aber die Untere Landschaftsbehörde des jeweiligen Kreises bzw. der kreisfreien Stadt zuständig ist, mußt du dich  zur abschließenden Klärung dieser Frage an deine Kreisverwaltung zu wenden.

Ich habe mal einen WaPo-Beamten danach gefragt. In RLP gilt: Alle in öffenlicher Hand Fluß- und Seeufer sind Lt. Gesetz Landschafts- bzw. Naturschutzgebiet. Aus den dafür geltenden Gesetzen ergibt sich das Verbot von offenem Feuer, Zelten, Campieren, Lagern u.ä.
Wenn die "Aufbauten" im Rahmen bleiben, werden sie Streckenweise geduldet.


----------



## ulfster (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*

In Sachsen zb. ist in der Gewässerordnung Folgendes geregelt:
*
Die Benutzung eines Angelzeltes, Schirmzeltes oder einer Vorrichtung, die
dem Wetterschutz, jedoch nicht ausschließlich der Übernachtung dient, ist
gestattet. Andere Rechtsvorschriften dürfen dem nicht entgegenstehen.*

Das heisst, wenn es am Gewässer nicht ausdrücklich untersagt ist, ist es erlaubt ein "Angelzelt" aufzustellen. Ich glaube hier ist dann die Frage wie das der jeweilige Kontrolleur sieht, bzw. im nächsten Schritt der zuständige Richter die Sachlage interpretiert. Auf der sicheren Seite ist man mit Zelt ohne Boden.

Was mich viel mehr interessiert ist, wie es an TWTs aussieht?
Da steht z.B. bei uns:

*An TW-TS ist untersagt: ...das Feuermachen, Abkochen und Zelten*

Nun gibt es aber TWTs wo Nachtangeln erlaubt ist, die Frage ist, was dort dann gilt. Zählt mein Wetterschutzzelt dann unter Zelten?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*

zelte sind an den meisten gewässern verboten, deswegen ein broly(mit einer erkennbaren spinne verwenden).

das beste wen du keinen ärger beckommen willst baust dein brolly morgens ab.

oder du zipst die front einfach ab, und machst sie  nachts  wieder hin so mache ich es .


----------



## ulfster (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*

Ein Brolly ist auch nur ein Schirm*zelt*... |kopfkrat Der Aufbau dürfte ziemlich egal sein, kommt doch drauf an was Du damit anfängst...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*

aber selbst  ein brolly kann schon zuviel sein , ist immer die auslegungs sache eines kontroleurs/gewässer besitzers.

und wie sieht der angel platzt aus, steht ein kasten bier,grill u.s.w da  ist die _argumetazion nicht gerade posetiv auf einen wetter schutzt .

aber meistens gibts keine probleme, solange man sich an die regeln hält und der angelplatzt sauber ist.

aber gibt immer wieder schwarze schaffe unter uns huntern,deswegen sind wir nicht gern gesehene angler :-(.

gerade in sachen auftretten, laute musik,über mässiger bier kunsum,abspannen des halbensees mit bojen. alles schon mit gemacht leider, aber dieses wenigen leute reichen meist schon aus
_


----------



## Udo561 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*

Hi,
eben , viel Kontroleure haben ja einen Ermessensspielraum , wenn da bei Regen wirklich nur ein Schirmzelt steht wird oft ein Auge zugedrückt , auch wenns verboten ist.

Anders siehts schon aus wenn Grill aufgebaut ist , wohl möglich noch ein Lagerfeuer brennt und Flaschen und Müll in der Gegend rumliegen , dann kann so ein Schirmzelt schon zuviel sein ;-)

Gruß Udo


----------



## makki (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*

bei mir war das mal so, dass der kontroleur,der leider gekommen ist, meinte, dass wenn vorne am zelt die seiten oben sind, es dann ein wetterschutz ist.


----------



## schrauber78 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*

Mir ist es mal vor Jahren passiert, dass ich und fünf weitere Angelkollegen von mir angeschwärzt wurden.
Darauf hin haben uns dann zwei nette Herren der WaSPo an unserem Hausgewässer (eine See der knapp 2 Kilometer von der Elbe weg liegt und noch nie vorher von den "Blauen" besucht wurde) aufgesucht und uns kontrolliert.
Wir hatten ein altes Steilwandzelt (ohne Boden) und 2 Schirmzelte errichtet (auf privatem Grund und Boden, aber in einem Biosphärenreservat).
Naja, Ende vom Lied war eine Anzeige wegen wilden Campen, aber nur weil wir jeweils 2 Liegen in den Zelten hatten. Wären es nur Stühle, wär nichts passiert.

Zusatz: Das Grundstück um das es sich handelt ist ein Waldstück und gehört meiner Familie.


----------



## Udo561 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Naja, Ende vom Lied war eine Anzeige wegen wilden Campen, aber nur weil wir jeweils 2 Liegen in den Zelten hatten. Wären es nur Stühle, wär nichts passiert.



Hi,
ist ja dann wohl Schikane gewesen , oder schnell die Liegen einklappen , dann wärs ja auch nur ne Sitzgelegenheit gewesen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## schrauber78 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*

Damals hatten wir noch keine Karpfenliegen, sondern nur diese Camping-Klappbetten. Da wir die eh meist nur über Himmelfahrt brauchten, wollten wir uns auch nicht extra solch teuren Karpfenliegen kaufen.

Ende vom Lied war, dass die Anzeige fallen gelassen wurde, da wir nachweisen konnten, das wir 1. seit über 30 Jahren zu Himmelfahrt dort angeln und zelten (Gewohntheitsrecht) und es sich 2. um unser eigenes Grundstück handelt.

Seit dem holen wir uns jedes Jahr von der unteren Naturschutzbehörde eine Zeltgenehmigung, die es auch ohne Probleme gibt.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*

Nuja... in Naturschutzgebieten oder Biosphärenreservaten ist sowas natürlich immer etwas heikel. Seitens der Behörden ist man halt bemüht dort für Ordnung zu sorgen - denn wenn es erstmal so aussieht, als sei Campen erlaubt... was meinst Du wieviele sich dann dort niederlassen |uhoh:
Und das will ja auch keiner von uns.


----------



## Maaartins (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*

Also bei uns in Sachsen Anhalt ist es auf alle Fälle so, daß ein sogn. Wetterschutz dann nicht mehr gegeben ist, wenn eine Liege drin steht. Dann gilt es schon als Übernachtungsmöglichkeit und fällt somit unter das Register Zelten, bzw. Campen... Und schon kannst du rein theoretisch ärger bekommen. 

Ich selber seh das bisher aber noch recht locker, da ich noch nie ärger bekommen habe, zumal ich mich denk ich recht vernünftig am Gewässer verhalte...

hab da eigentlich n recht dickes Fell...


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*

Für Bayern ! Ich denke, hier ist alles erklärt! |wavey:

Das *Aufstellen von Zelten *und Wohnwagen in der freien Natur außerhalb behördlich genehmigter Zelt- und Campingplätze ist mehr als ein Betreten der freien Natur im Sinne des Art. 22 Abs. 1 und 2 BayNatSchG und wird deshalb *nicht von diesem Betretungsrecht* gedeckt.

*Zelten bedeutet* – *in Abgrenzung zum reinen Wetterschutz *– das Schaffen von Wohnqualität durch Liegen, Schlafsäcke, Iso-Matten, Luftmatratzen usw. und stellt auf das *Übernachten am Standort* ab.
*Ob dem Zelt der Boden fehlt oder nicht, ist dabei unerheblich.*

Dafür ist stets die *Zustimmung des Grundstücksberechtigten* erforderlich, soweit nicht die Verbote des Art. 46 Abs. 4 Nr. 3 Bayer. WaldG und des § 2 Abs. 1 Nr. 2 BAVO greifen.

In *Landschaftsschutzgebieten* ist in aller Regel die *Erlaubnis der zuständigen Kreisverwaltungsbehörde*
(kreisfreie Stadt, Landratsamt) einzuholen;

in *Nationalparken, Naturschutzgebieten, geschützten Flächen (Naturdenkmäler), geschützten Landschaftsbestandteilen, gesetzlich geschützten Biotopen, Wildschutzgebieten, Wildbiotopen und
Wasserschutzgebieten ist das Zelten generell verboten.*

Nach zu lesen als Quelle
http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/FiZ_4-09_Seite%2022-23.pdf


----------



## Wulf_p (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*

Moin,

wer am Vatertag irgendwo ein fettes Prahmrahmenzelt aufbaut, am besten noch in der Nähe eines Badestrandes, der provoziert leider Ärger.

 Ich gönn es ja allen, aber mehrtägiger Aufenthalt am Wasser ist leider 'wildes Campen' und damit eigentlich untersagt. Ob's dann geahndet oder geduldet wird, hängt lediglich von dem Umständen und der Laune (Gnade?)der Obrigkeiten ab; _rechtlich gesehen sind wir immer in der Defensive. _

Kenne Kollegen (beileibe keine besoffenen 'Prolls'!), die schon wegen eines offenen Ovalschirms ernsthaften Ärger bekommen haben. Andere hatten mehr Glück.

Ich gehöre zu den Glücklichen, die bisher weder verjagt noch verfolgt wurden. 
Das Problem für die Polizei, bzw. die Forstämter sind oft gar nicht so sehr die Angler, sondern die üblichen open-Air-Besäufnisse von Nichtanglern, gerade über Vatertag. Wer dann mal die Müllberge hinterher gesehen hat, versteht sehr wohl, warum wildes Campen fast überall in Europa untersagt ist (von der Waldbrandgefahr ganz zu schweigen).
Das eigentliche Problem: _"Wieso dürfen wir hier keine Paardy machen und kein Lagerfeuer, die Angler dahinten zelten und grillen doch auch!"_

Während Schönwetterperioden im Sommer bleib ich beim kleinstmöglichen Schirm und klapp morgens die Liege hoch. 
Eh viel zu stickig für ein Camp. 
Und was keiner weiß, macht auch keinen heiß - etwas abseits im schattigen Matsch fischt es sich eh meist ungestörter.

Man muss echt aufpassen, dass man sich nicht ungewollt zum Vorbild für wildes Campieren inklusive Sauforgien macht.

Besser mit'm Minischirm Mitleid erregen...


----------



## firemirl (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*

Ist doch ganz einfach.
Entweder ist es in den jeweiligen Erlaubnisscheinen geregelt was man darf und was nicht. z.B. LFV-Westfalen Kanalkarte:
Schirmzelte u. Bivys dürfen zum Abend aufgebaut und müssen morgens wieder abgebaut werden.

Oder: Man informiert sich vorher beim Fischereirecht-Inhaber und geht jedem möglichen Ärger aus dem Weg.

Natürlich ist man trotzdem nicht vor der Willkür und Halbwissen mancher Aufseher geschützt.

Zudem gibt es sicher lokale Unterschiede bezüglich der Schärfe der Kontrollen. So ist es bei mir hier trotz eindeutiger Regelungen kein Problem am Kanal den ganzen Tag sein Carpdom aufzuschlagen.


----------



## David.F. (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*

moin wullf.
dem ist wohl nichts mehr hinzu zufügen!!!#6


----------



## dukewolf (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*

Moin Milkyway
Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, es gibt dazu keine eindeutige Regelung !
Warum ?
Ganz einfach !  Das Gesetz des " Wildcampens " tritt immer dann in Kraft, wenn das jeweilige Ufer öffentlich ( das der Gesetzgeber dort Mitspracherecht hat ) ist.
Obliegt der See, Fluss usw, aber unter einem privaten Eigentümer, und ist dieser nicht an gewisse Auflagen gebunden ( Naturschutz ) kann dieser das Zelten erlauben oder aber auch verbieten.  
Man kann sich nicht damit herausreden, ob man ein sogenanntes Nubrolly mit Überwurf benutzt, oder ob das Zelt nun einen Boden, oder keinen besitzt.
Es ist jeweils reine Auslegungssache.

Beispiel 1 / Bayern Altmühlsee :
Bivi, Nubrolly oder Schirmzelt wurde von uns dort benutzt, und man duldete dies.
Mittlerweile ist es dort sogar untersagt, Nachts 
( ohne ausgelegten Ruten ) am Ufer zu verweilen.
Beispiel 2 / Rhein Kühkopf - Knoblochsaue :
Meine Frau und ich schlugen ein Schirmzelt und ein Neckermann Bivi damals dort auf.
Wer die Ecke kennt, weiß das dies ein Naturschutzgebiet ist.  Wurde aber trotzt Liegen, Zelt und Grill geduldet.  Forst und Wasserschutzpolizei war Nachts vor Ort.
Beispiel 3 / Spremberg - Stausee Ostseite:
Trotz Waldwege fuhr mein Bruder und ich , durch den Wald, stellten unseren PKW-Anhänger und beide Karpfen Zelte (ohne Boden) auf.
Polizei fuhr 2001 Streife, aber wir durften bleiben.  
Um nicht noch 20 Beispiele hier aufzulisten, komme ich auf mein Erlebnis 2009.
Seidlersreuther Weiher ( Bayern Oberpfalz )
Dort erlernte ich viele Jahre das Angeln, keiner sagte was gegen Zelte oder Campen.  Bis der Verein dies wegen Müll und Fischwilderer verboten hatte.  Also ignorierten wir viele Jahre den Weiher.  2009 versuchte ich es 3 Tage erneut.  Ohne Bivi, ohne Schirm oder Plane stellte ich meine Liege auf und wurde 3 mal kontrolliert.   
Auf meine Anfrage bei den versch Kontrollen, wurde mir jeweils folgendes mitgeteilt.
" Wolf wenn du hier dein Zeug in Ordnung hältst, es nicht übertreibst, dein Platz sauber hast, dein Bivi ohne Boden betreibst, kannst du gerne auch ein Bivi aufstellen ! "

Fakt meines Posts....
Nachfragen hilft oft, denn Gesetze sind oft Schall und Rauch !!|wavey:
Eine Aussage aus den Zeitschriften Blin..Fi..und Fang..- oder den Usern , daß überall Zelte ohne Boden erlaubt sind, ist echt von Verein zu Verein , unterschiedlich!


----------



## dukewolf (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*



			
				 firemirl schrieb:
			
		

> Schirmzelte u. Bivys dürfen zum Abend aufgebaut und müssen morgens  wieder abgebaut werden.



Sorry mein Doppelpost 
Aber sowas ist doch meiner Meinung nach Humbug.  
Das wäre so, als würde man sagen: 
" Ein 15 Jähriger dürfte nur Auto fahren, aber den Motor nur ab der Dämmerung anlassen ! " 
Solche Regelung sind doch echt Lachhaft !
Was sollte ich denn machen, wenn ich wirlich mal am Kanal Westf. 14 Tage durchgehend meinen Angelurlaub verbringen möchte ?
14 x Auf / 14 mal Abbau ?


----------



## colognecarp (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*



dukewolf schrieb:


> Sorry mein Doppelpost
> Aber sowas ist doch meiner Meinung nach Humbug.
> Das wäre so, als würde man sagen:
> " Ein 15 Jähriger dürfte nur Auto fahren, aber den Motor nur ab der Dämmerung anlassen ! "
> ...



Bei dem richtigen Zelt ziehst du vorne nur die Heringe raus und das Zelt klappt sich nach hinten ein und schon haste Freiluft. Abends könntest du das ganze dann einfach wieder aufziehen und festmachen. Setzt natürlich voraus dass das Zelt nicht ganz weg soll weil es ja nur zusammen geklappt wird.
Ist aber mit sicherheit nicht die beste Lösung, Regnen sollte es am besten auch nicht


----------



## milkyway009 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*

Okay vielen vielen Dank jetzt bin ich auf jeden fall schlauer und werde mich dann wohl lieber mal mit unserem Vereinsopi in Verbindung setzten, dnn der sollte das ja wissen =)#6


----------



## dukewolf (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wildes Campen ???*



			
				 colognecarrp schrieb:
			
		

> Ist aber mit sicherheit nicht die beste Lösung, Regnen sollte es am  besten auch nicht


Und wie sollte man das dann bei 14 Tage machen?
Und bei solch einen Bivi wie hier, kaufe ich mir doch kein Klappzelt |kopfkrat


----------

